# Outback Recliners



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok i have a 2008 31fqbhs and would like to replace the sleeper/sofa with 2 recliners. Any idea where i can get smaller zero clearance recliners? I just want it to be a bit more comfortable and i have no need to sleep 45 people that this fqbhs seems to hold.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure about the 31fqbhs, but is there a water heater, pump, etc under the sofa that would have to be moved?







My 21RS has lots of stuff underneath.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nothing under a couch in the 31, in fact its not even bolted down.

You could try a store that deals in nothing but recliners so there is a large selection like Lazy Boys. It might prove difficult tho to find 2 recliners to fit in that location. Maybe a ottoman or a small coffee table to put you feet up on and keep the couch.

John


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

The water heater ect is under the tv stand. I think if i get a couple compact recliners i can get them to fit. I guess i will have to get some measurements and do some research.Maybe i will have to rip the dinnette out to fufill my desires? Who knows....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dinette, that does make it tighter. I ordered mine with the tables and chairs, keep forgeting they came both ways. There is an ongoing thread about removing a dinette. I guess you could watch it and consider it. It would definitily give you more options in the slide to suit your wants.

Maybe go to a high end RV dealer and look at the recliners they use. When the salesman isn t looking, turn the recliner over and see if you can find a manufacturers name on a label. It would give you a start with research and cost. A friend of mine has a recliner in his but he is gone for the winter or I d go look for you.

John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Go to a local RV dealer or RV show and look at the recliner or see if they have more info on them. James


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Try searching online for "RV Salvage + recliner". I took a quick look and found quite a few listings!

One was: RV Salvage and Surplus

It's in Elkhart Indiana. They might have more than just what's listed on the website, too. The name of this particular place came up a lot in just a generic Google search.

Camping World has a few too. Looks like the most reasonable one is around $329 a piece.

As far as brand names, "Flexsteel" and "Mastercraft" keep coming up for a lot for makers of RV recliners.

Good luck with your search!

go6car


----------

